# Most Powerful Cruze!



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm starting this thread in hopes of finding or starting the discussion of who owns or is building the most powerful, most capable Cruze.

Admittedly, the Cruze really isn't the best "performance car" starting platform. It was never designed with sports car like capabilities, but it's always fun to tinker and mod what you can - isn't that why we are all here?

So, who knows of, or who has what they think to be the most modified and powerful Cruze? Not only horsepower dyno numbers, but suspension and handling upgrades as well. 

*Let it begin!!!!*




_PS: Please, don't post the WTCC Cruze. That's not even real, in the sense that it's a pure track car and built in the UK. I'm talking about us personal owners..._


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

I'm going out on a limb and saying a tuned Diesel will take top power #s. :grin:


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

To play devils advocate. The Diesel engine is bigger. On a practicality standpoint that is less room under the hood. What if someone was crazy enough to do a twin turbo or a bigger turbo with the 1.4L in the gas version?


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe I should have clarified in terms of gas vs diesel Cruze builds. I'm sure the diesel could make more torque... 

However, the diesel is much heavier than the gasoline brother. Therefore, I'm thinking that power to weight ratio and handling would tip in favor of the gas motor.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Daisy81 said:


> To play devils advocate. The Diesel engine is bigger. On a practicality standpoint that is less room under the hood. What if someone was crazy enough to do a twin turbo or a bigger turbo with the 1.4L in the gas version?


Not sure a twin turbo would be a very good idea for our cars, or any 4cyl motor for that matter. Anyone in 4cyl Honda world, for example, who make huge power and 1/4 times all run single turbo. Billet wheels, and huge.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

I will be starting my build soon..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The CTD is definitely quicker on the road than any of the gas trims.


----------



## Berkscruze1 (Mar 21, 2015)

To get the max power out of our Cruze's will take some cash. I Just started my build to make it faster (intake, exhaust, bov : sounds cool: and a decent custom dyno tune) it might be a money pit but to have a car that is the Eco model and can keep up with anything running 13.5 is a good feeling. I did nothing cosmetics wise so it fools people. I'm guessing... My opinion with beefing up everything and not going with a bigger turbo or anything crazy 280 ish max hp 300 tq.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Berkscruze1 said:


> To get the max power out of our Cruze's will take some cash. I Just started my build to make it faster (intake, exhaust, bov : sounds cool: and a decent custom dyno tune) it might be a money pit but to have a car that is the Eco model and can keep up with anything running 13.5 is a good feeling. I did nothing cosmetics wise so it fools people. I'm guessing... My opinion with beefing up everything and not going with a bigger turbo or anything crazy 280 ish max hp 300 tq.


womt hit 280 with the stock turbo and once you install a front mount you won't be keeping the ECO shutters


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> womt hit 280 with the stock turbo and once you install a front mount you won't be keeping the ECO shutters


Agreed, you'll also probably replacing you're clutch around the 215-230 mark. Myself and sneaker have discussed this a few times but our little stock turbo's usually max around 230 from what I've experienced anyways.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Agreed, you'll also probably replacing you're clutch around the 215-230 mark. Myself and sneaker have discussed this a few times but our little stock turbo's usually max around 230 from what I've experienced anyways.


soon as you hit 190tq you need a clutch


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Holden Cruze SRI-V 1.6T is built and sold as a sporty Cruze in both Hatch and Sedan form and stock puts out nearly 180hp. Both suspension and auto transmission are tuned for performance, although the 6M would be my choice.

PS. it also uses the same brakes as the CTD.


----------

